# For Sale



## crabman (Mar 14, 2017)

Hi me trusty espresso machine has died after five years of service and it would be nice to see what is for sale but being a newby im not allowed to? Why is that?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

crabman said:


> Hi me trusty espresso machine has died after five years of service and it would be nice to see what is for sale but being a newby im not allowed to? Why is that?


Maybe you want to read on the Introductions and the etiquette of this forum first?

Usually people come here, share their experiences, become part of this virtual community.

Then, as a perk, we, the members, can take advantage of the FS section as we know those are usually trustworthy and well looked after equipment.

So, I'd encourage you to share your journey - thus far and where you want to gain from joining this forum, and where you want to get to - in the Introductions / new members section.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Crabman

It is super easy to reach 5 posts

Many people reach that in a few hours of joining

There are lots of reasons for having this limit, primarily this rule has been introduced to give active Coffee Forums UK Members a chance to pick up a bargain first


----------



## bellsmegma (Sep 8, 2018)

I like the 5 post rule


----------



## craiglonie (Oct 30, 2019)

That make sense Glenn did you get my earlier message


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

An introduction would be nice


----------

